# Quorn Tool Cutter Grinder



## ffmowers (Mar 9, 2016)

I just finished the restoration of my Quorn Tool Cutter Grinder. I do need to finish wiring the motor and install the belt guard, but here are the before and after pics.

Also - if anyone has any Hendey #2 collets, I'm in the market. This grinder uses them and I just have one..


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks good. great job.    Time to grind some tools.


----------

